# Glastonbury overnight stop on way home



## Vicky (Dec 20, 2005)

We are thinking of leaving Glastonbury late Sunday evening / early Monday morning once the main stage has finished and heading towards Essex, any ideas where we could stop over and get some sleep?

I thought about booking a campsite but I did not think they would be too impressed if we turn up in the early hours!

Any ideas??


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

This is a serious response-try a Little Chef,generally their car parks are open and there are a couple nearby.
See you at Glasters.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

I did the same last year. Left the site around 1.30am, drove for an hour or so, pulled off the motorway and into an "A" road lay-by. Got my head down for 4 or 5 hours and then had an easy trip home.

Nick.


----------

